# TTOC Somerset Relaunch Beaulieu Event 22/01/2012



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

HI, The first event of the year for the Somerset Region is to visit the Beaulieu Motor Heritage Museum in Hampshire. I am posting the thread early because there will be a lot of detail and organizing involved and want to get the accurate numbers of aTTendees to make the arrangements.Date confirmed as the 22nd January 2012. 
*Itinerary Details*
Any aTTendee who has radios please bring them along to assist in travel communication . Please only use while stationery if you are driving the car. A telephone number will be issued just in case of getting lost or delayed on route when joined.
09:00 Sparkford Services on the A303 (sat nav BA22 7JE) Look out for Esso garage and McDonalds on the Hazelgrove roundabout. 
10.30 West Wellow Services on the A36 just before J2 of the M27 (sat nav SO51 6GF) Look out for Texaco garage and McDonalds on the roundabout.
11:00 Arrive Beaulieu National Motor Museum, Brockenhurst (sat nav SO42 7ZN)
Prices On Admission Adult 12 pound, Children 7 pound

If you feel that because of your location you would prefer to meet at Beaulieu, please feel free . I would be grateful though if you could add to this thread to show your interest so i can co ordinate with the Event Team our numbers of aTTendees
*Grand Tour*
Exhibits include some of the earliest examples of motoring to legendary World Record Breakers like Bluebird, 'TV Star' cars like Del Boy's Reliant Regal and rare oddities like the giant orange on wheels. For a different perspective of the historic racing cars, modern rally cars, British Super-bikes and *latest F1 machines*, view the collection from a new mezzanine gallery designed to enhance the display.
The Lotus Submarine Car used in the 1977 film 'The Spy Who Loved Me'.
The amphibious car has twice been voted the nation's favorite on-screen vehicle and has wheel arches that turn into fins and a small periscope on the roof enabling 007 to navigate at speed underwater.
Jaguar XKR Roadster used in the 2002 film 'Die Another Day'.
Driven by Zao he chases Bond across the ice and inside the Ice Palace. This* 400-horsepower Jaguar XKR* comes with rear-mounted Gatling gun, front and side missile launchers and a trunk full of mortar bombs.
A permanent, multi award-winning 1930s garage has been created within the Museum, complete down to the last nut and bolt and rusty drainpipe. Whilst the building is a complete fabrication, everything in it - all the fixtures, fittings, tools and ephemera - are genuine artifacts collected over a period of 25 years
There will be a prize for the furthest travelled.!!!!!!!!!!!!  
These are just some of the exhibits that make a really good day out. 
Please add your interest to this thread to get numbers of aTTendees , further updates and details to be posted.
Thanks
Stu 
 aTTendees 
TT_RS 
Zebedee 
Arctic Fox 
j8keith
gadgetboy38
Dash
Gazzer
JonTTy
Gary (R8)
Craig & Kelli
Clive & Vicki
Barry & Lin
Phil & Jan
paulc1
TTOYT
redsilverblue
JossTT
rob2130
Marcus & Alison
lunavega
jossyttt
badyaker


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Stu,

Afraid can not make this date as not on days off! Would love to have come along though! Will see at castle Combe, really looking forward to that.

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Stu
Any idea when the revised date might be? Would be very interested.

I'm also based in Somerset, so if you ever need any help, please don't be afraid to shout.

Dawn


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Details to be published mid November to finalize the details. Please watch this thread and enter your interest in aTTending.
Your Car Will Love It
Stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

If I'm home I'll be going sounds like a grand day out


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

February is probably better for me but will try.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Are any of you guys going to the Breakfast Club at Goodwod on Sunday?

*http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=230540*
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... -club.aspx

Would be good to catch up if you are.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

You know I'll be there Stu. It's in my diary. Something to look forward to in the new year 
[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Stu, 
Please put us down for this looks like a good starter for the New Year.
Keith.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Stu,

Put us down to go, looking forward to it. What a great way to start the year!!! 

Lin and Darren xx


----------



## daster (Oct 23, 2011)

sounds good to me, will confirm with the Mrs. And update soon as.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Count me in bud


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm interested.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

gonna be bloody cold but hey new year new event..........count me in please and will see about adam and red silver


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't make that weekend


----------



## JonTTy (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm interested. Would like to bring my 8 year old son. Is this ok??


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

am sure it will be fine jon


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

No Worries JonTTy, that will be fine. Look out for further details and itinery confirmation on this thread later in this month.
Stu


----------



## JonTTy (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent - looking forward to it.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not going to make this I'll be back to work in Aberdeen on the 18th sorry.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> I'm not going to make this I'll be back to work in Aberdeen on the 18th sorry.


shame kev..............got pm stu and yes am up for this with my grandson probably if thats ok?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

No Worries, it will be an eventful day for him.
Stu


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

HI Stu, got your pm, will have to be a maybe at the moment, we are away sometime in Jan but wont know until nearer the time so it will probably be a late call, let you know asap, cheers Gary.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Stu. As per my PM please add Gary (R8) and Craig & Kelli. 
Thnx!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

got some good stuff there after having a read up.......grandson is gonna cost me a fortune but he is worth it


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> Hi Stu. As per my PM please add Gary (R8) and Craig & Kelli.
> Thnx!


And Clive & Vicki (prospective new TTOC members)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to attend


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi paulc1, name added to aTTendees.
Thanks 
Stu


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

happy new year guys n gals,,,,,,,,heres to a good meet in jan


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Stu, Happy New year..and all that!. We've got our weekend sorted now, so we can come  , i've got a pair of radio's, if its ok with you, can we meet you in the layby just after the Wincanton junction, ( where we met you for the ADI).

Cheers, Gary & Lorraine.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Hi Stu, Happy New year..and all that!. We've got our weekend sorted now, so we can come  , i've got a pair of radio's, if its ok with you, can we meet you in the layby just after the Wincanton junction, ( where we met you for the ADI).
> 
> Cheers, Gary & Lorraine.


Good news Gary, looks like a good number for the first run out of the year. What channel will you be listening on :?:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Stu. Happy New Year. Hope you had a good Christmas. Looking forward to Beaulieu on 22nd. Plans all looking good. If you need me to do anything else, PM me.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there any deadline to put the name down for this meet?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

redsilverblue said:


> Is there any deadline to put the name down for this meet?


you cant go, you're the mingebag


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any deadline to put the name down for this meet?
> ...


I know, but I really want to


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

The more the merrier i should think, its not for a couple of weeks.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent! I'm in and looking forward to a great day out


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't think I'll be attending, I've been roped into work. :x


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Keith, yes its looking good so far, and every day going by is nearer summer, so a nice hot one would be nice!

As for the channel, Radio 1..always :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Hi Keith, yes its looking good so far, and every day going by is nearer summer, so a nice hot one would be nice!
> 
> As for the channel, Radio 1..always :lol:


Radio 1 :!: :!: :!: :roll: I'll have to bring my Zimmer frame. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Excellent! I'm in and looking forward to a great day out


yes the tour down is set.....and will arrange where we meet up at first hun......then its meet up with whoever and tour down. am i following you again? nice bum lol.....or are you following wrinkles this time he he


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! I'm in and looking forward to a great day out
> ...


Let me follow you this time


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


okie dokie......have it all arranged and looking forward to this first TT event for the south west region. early start but worth it and a great run om the 417......


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting excited about going to my ttoc meet next weekend and meeting fellow tt owners , did go to the Audi international day at Castle Combe as I live 10 mins from and having met and chated to some of the ttoc I joined the same


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> Getting excited about going to my ttoc meet next weekend and meeting fellow tt owners , did go to the Audi international day at Castle Combe as I live 10 mins from and having met and chated to some of the ttoc I joined the same


looking forward to meeting you paul, as i fear i missed you at the castle coombe day in october bud. it was a little bit standofish with some and a couple of us felt a tad left out. however i get a diffrent feeling with this one as its my own regional meet up


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Look forward to meeting you too gazzer I'll be easy to spot I'll be in the Audi tt  , well hopefully everyone is friendly here then


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting excited about going to my ttoc meet next weekend and meeting fellow tt owners , did go to the Audi international day at Castle Combe as I live 10 mins from and having met and chated to some of the ttoc I joined the same
> ...


I know what you mean Gazzer - did suggest name badges might help but it fell on deaf ears. We need to come up with some sort of ice-breaker at these things though to be sure!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > paulc1 said:
> ...


well according to charlie my badge better just say Tard on it k8 lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

10.30 West Wellow Services on the A36 just before J2 of the M27 (sat nav SO51 6GF) Look out for Texaco garage and McDonalds on the roundabout.

2hr journey for me according to natsav and the odd peepee stop for grandson!!!!!! so will set out at about 8am to ensure i am on time to meet up............unless the first meetup is a lot more peeps?


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Where are you coming from?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> 10.30 West Wellow Services on the A36 just before J2 of the M27 (sat nav SO51 6GF) Look out for Texaco garage and McDonalds on the roundabout.
> 
> 2hr journey for me according to natsav and the odd peepee stop for grandson!!!!!! so will set out at about 8am to ensure i am on time to meet up............unless the first meetup is a lot more peeps?


Are we meeting up then or not?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

paulc1 said:


> Look forward to meeting you too gazzer I'll be easy to spot I'll be in the Audi tt  , well hopefully everyone is friendly here then


I'm very friendly  
Dawn


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

paulc1 said:


> Look forward to meeting you too gazzer I'll be easy to spot I'll be in the Audi tt  , well hopefully everyone is friendly here then


We're friendly and don't bite :!: look out for our TTS, reg starts J8 -- Keith


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

No Worries paulc1, we are a friendly bunch and look forward to meeting you and all other aTTendees. With the James Bond 50 collection that was on the BBC News we all certainly have alot to look forward too.
Stu


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTOYT said:


> Where are you coming from?


cheltenham M5 junc 11, was going to go straight down the 417 as will be a great cross country ride at that time.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > 10.30 West Wellow Services on the A36 just before J2 of the M27 (sat nav SO51 6GF) Look out for Texaco garage and McDonalds on the roundabout.
> ...


Vaiva......yes hun ......karparts tennyson road cheltenham GL51 7DB 8AM if thats ok? and i will sort the route out in advance okies xxx
ps: looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Will be there at 8! Cheers thanks


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now really looking forward to my first ttoc meet and meeting all you friendly people and going on a cruise before hand


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

Not from your region but the meet is just round the courner from me would like to show up if ok.
 
Am new to the club only joined in the last few days ago good to meet some peeps.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

rob2130 said:


> Not from your region but the meet is just round the courner from me would like to show up if ok.
> 
> Am new to the club only joined in the last few days ago good to meet some peeps.


The more the merrier, look forward to meeting up with you.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

So looking forward to the weekend, good to meet up with people with such good taste in cars!!!

More the merrier for us!!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

So what happens when we meet up at 9am having never done anything like this before


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rob2130 said:


> Not from your region but the meet is just round the courner from me would like to show up if ok.
> 
> Am new to the club only joined in the last few days ago good to meet some peeps.


bloody heck rob.........not in our region and yet its round corner from you............lmao & looking forward to a meet up sir


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> So what happens when we meet up at 9am having never done anything like this before


rampant xes by side of road of course lol.........no in all honesty its a meet and greet and then a drive down to next meet then onto the venues and we all take pics and dive on the burger van and gollop coffee down by the gallon then pay to enter the venue.,,,,,,,,,then an end of and bugger off home to a roast if ya lucky or a damm good kebab on way home??


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens when we meet up at 9am having never done anything like this before
> ...


Sounds good to me , driving in convoy to the next place and then the venue with a bit of chat to start with and a big fat burger on the way


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens when we meet up at 9am having never done anything like this before
> ...


Blimey....looking forward to the early morning's rampage :lol: :lol:


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> rob2130 said:
> 
> 
> > Not from your region but the meet is just round the courner from me would like to show up if ok.
> ...


lol yeah gazzer just read it typo by me meant not from your region...... must of been having a blonde day lmao.. :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz ---you have forgotten a big well filled "bacon butty" [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## JonTTy (Feb 18, 2010)

We'll meet you at West Wellow services at 1030. There'll be 3 of us (myself, wife & son)! Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Gaz ---you have forgotten a big well filled "bacon butty" [smiley=jester.gif]


shhh keith we are trying to wean vaiva of bacon bas she had an addiction to it a year or so ago bud........was eating 35 rashers a day min :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

So who is meeting at 9am on Sunday


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Me in a layby at Wincanton, i'm gonna be on the rev limiter waiting for the snake of TT's to appear then jump on the back....and at the next stop i'm gonna sneak into j8keith's car and tune all his radio staitions to Radio 1 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

We plan to make to make Sparkford Services (BA22 7JE) by about 08:30- 08:45.
Sorry to disappoint you Gary but I'll be carrying an anti-radio 1 device on Sunday ----- Penny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

paulc1 said:


> So who is meeting at 9am on Sunday


I'll be picking you guys up at around 9, then leading the cruise down to West Wellow. 8)

I'll be in 'Arctic Fox', and i'll have my hubby with me in his R8 Spyder (quietly trying to masquerade as a TT!), also Clive and Vicky who are very keen prospective TTOC members, and my son Craig and fiancée Kelli with a TT courtesy of Taunton Audi, who are also donating prizes.

Really looking forward to our first meet and to meeting everyone. Looks like the weather is going to behave 

See you Sunday, Dawn


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,I will be taking you from West Wellow to the Beaulieu Complex. On other occasions i have taken groups we pay by car at the gate and then we are marshalled to our reserved parking. This time we are in front of the Motor Heritage Museum NO 1 Prime Location on a hard stand .
That will be Some Photo Opportunity!!!!!!!!!!
Can the R8 take centre stage with all other cars flanking either side. Anyone with a wide angle lense would be appreciated for the mag. Please make sure that you register your attendance with Stu so that you are included in the aTTendee list that will be published in the magazine absoluTTe which does GO GLOBAL!!!!!.
Thanks 
Stu


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz ---you have forgotten a big well filled "bacon butty" [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


Holly sh** :lol: :lol: Just read this now :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cant the R8 be in the background......after all it is a TT event and as we all know spiders are a pain in the winter 8 legged little feckers :lol: :lol: taking car to work on sat to hoover wash and if time polish!!!!! told grandson were going to see delboys car......wait till he see's all of the jb ones on show


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> cant the R8 be in the background......after all it is a TT event and as we all know spiders are a pain in the winter 8 legged little feckers :lol: :lol: taking car to work on sat to hoover wash and if time polish!!!!! told grandson were going to see delboys car......wait till he see's all of the jb ones on show


Ah yes, but she will make a very pretty centrepiece! And she is a very well behaved Spyder  Me and my TTR will keep her under control


----------



## lunavega (Aug 1, 2010)

I`ll be there. Coming down from Cambridge way just for the miles of smiles  .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

lunavega said:


> I`ll be there. Coming down from Cambridge way just for the miles of smiles  .


You'll get plenty of smiles, there's a great bunch of people making the trip.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

My tt is all cleaned inside and out , tyres blacked and tucked up in the garage ready to roll on Sunday am


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys my first meet on sunday, looking forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jossytt said:


> Hey guys my first meet on sunday, looking forward to meeting everybody![/
> 
> My first meet too and also looking forward to meeting people who love great cars


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh ideal at least i'm not the only one!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jossytt said:


> Oh ideal at least i'm not the only one!


Where are you meeting up , we are meeting at the 9am start , I went to the Audi international day in October and saw the stand for the ttoc and joined that day after talking to some of the members ,so it should be a great day


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

We're all new too! Looking forward to meeting everyone  
Giving my baby a good scrub up tomorrow!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

this is looking to be a good gig stu........wd on organising this cu sunday folks as working a long one tomozzzz.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

> Paulc1: where are you meeting


I'm meeting at sparkford services at 8.45

I can't wait gonna be a good-un 8)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jossytt said:


> > Paulc1: where are you meeting
> 
> 
> I'm meeting at sparkford services at 8.45
> ...


See you then at that time should be good fun , I laughed when I saw the last ttoc mag cause I saw pics of me in it walking around at Audi day in October so we might get in the next issue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If someone could write up the day with a few photos I'm sure it'll be in the next absoluTTe.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> If someone could write up the day with a few photos I'm sure it'll be in the next absoluTTe.


it'll be great to get in the magazine!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jossytt said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could write up the day with a few photos I'm sure it'll be in the next absoluTTe.
> ...


I was a tad chuffed to be in two of the pics in the last absoluTTe mag , so every time you see a camera clicking make sure your in the background


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

she's washed polished and leather treated..........now why the foot have i got to drive her home in this poxy weather to get her filthy again before tomorrows meet. lifes unfair


----------



## lunavega (Aug 1, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> she's washed polished and leather treated..........now why the foot have i got to drive her home in this poxy weather to get her filthy again before tomorrows meet. lifes unfair


Just washed her in the pouring rain. :roll: Driving down from just north of Cambridge today. Methinks TT is gonna be a wee bit manky.  Hey Ho, see yous all termorrer.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> she's washed polished and leather treated..........now why the foot have i got to drive her home in this poxy weather to get her filthy again before tomorrows meet. lifes unfair


Mines all clean and dry in the garage and won't come out till tomorrow


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm all sparkly ready for tomorrow  Hope the roads stay dry :?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> I'm all sparkly ready for tomorrow  Hope the roads stay dry :?


Hope the roads do stay dry , heaven forbid the cars get some dirt on them


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > So who is meeting at 9am on Sunday
> ...


Just to let you know that I'll have hard copies of the map/directions from Sparkford to West Wellow and from West Wellow to Beaulieu, just in case anyone doesn't have sat nav. Make sure you grab me for a copy if you need one. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

All washed almost dried, then the drizzle started  , I fear that my car will not appear as clean as I would have liked. Looking forward to the big meet-up tomorrow.    
I suppose that there could always be a prize for the grubbiest car. :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Unfortunately i'm going to have to cancel, no wheels :? :?


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm all ready car waxed (may of used too much lol) and feeling like a kid before xmas


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatever the weather it will Petrol Head Heaven, The Cruise,excellent choice in company and cars and to top it all off, all of James Bond Cars for the last 50 years. Not to mention the No 1 Parking Facility at Beaulieu. Can all people who take pics select your best ones and i will submit to the Editor. I am already on the write up .Please send to [email protected]. Shame those who cancelled , you will never know what you missed!!!!!!!!
See you tomorrow
Stu


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Unfortunately i'm going to have to cancel, no wheels :? :?


That's a shame I was looking forward to meeting you , what's happened to your wheels ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

paulc1 said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately i'm going to have to cancel, no wheels :? :?
> ...


Got written off a couple of weeks ago [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

gadgetboy38 said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


Ouch that's a very sad story , I guess your looking at new wheels at the mo , anything caught your eye then , I work in a body shop as a vehicle damage assessor and it must have been bad to total that cause they are worth a bit


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paul.....we will chat tomozz on something i have been thinking about regarding the forum for a while


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> paul.....we will chat tomozz on something i have been thinking about regarding the forum for a while


That sounds interesting , see you tomorrow am and a good rip round in our tts


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Unfortunately i'm going to have to cancel, no wheels :? :?


Sorry to read about your car, I suppose you are waiting for the insurance to settle before you can start to look for another TT


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

j8keith said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately i'm going to have to cancel, no wheels :? :?
> ...


Got the money just need to find the car


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Is anyone using radios tomorrow, if so what channel?.....your turn Keith :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's about as last minute as it gets but I'm planning to come along tomorrow - from London so I'll plan to see you at west Wellow Looking forward to seeing some new faces!

Edit see you at West Wellow as it's on the way

Meant to wash her today but it rained then got roped into some DIY... have to pack the QD spray and fnd a jet wash on the way down. All this talk of grand photo ops and I have the battered winter wheels on [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

weather forecast......11 degrees although a tad windy but dry today.......noiceeeeeeeeeee. see you at wellow folks at around 10-10.30. guess what numpty left the damm camera at work? yup thicko me


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

badyaker said:


> It's about as last minute as it gets but I'm planning to come along tomorrow ]


Nah this is last minute Phil.........see you all at West wellow.... :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

just like to say nice to meet you all today ... good day good company and some nice cars spot on ......

see you all at the next meet


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well organised by stu....and a fantastic day out with some lurverly peeps!!!! the spyder was awesome (i hate gary) lol....thanks again for letting grandson sit in her m8 he loved it, but fell akip all the way home blesss. as rob says am looking forward to the next meetup


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers guys really enjoyed myself, lovely to meet all of you cant wait for the next one. keep me posted!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Had a really good day at Beaulieu - thnx for organising Stu. It was our first meet so didn't know what to expect - we will definitely go again as we all enjoyed it. Everyone was really friendly - a great group of people [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Hope everyone got home safely. I know some of you had a very long trip home. Obviously Gary and the R8 beat me home - and I'm ashamed to say, so did Craig and the A5!!!!! I got stuck in a herd of sheep going through the Forest :x 
Well done to everyone who won prizes (thanks to the judges for my prize too  ) I think all the cars were extremely well turned out and equally deserving. There were some fabulous examples!

Remember, if Craig can help you out with either servicing or sales, give me a shout and I'll let you have his contact details at Taunton Audi.

Look forward to seeing you all again x


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Stu thanks for a great day out and a well organised event. 

Great to meet some new faces, look forward to the next one.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thankyou all for making this a really memorable meet. Special thanks to those of you that travelled so far, like Cornwall , Plymouth and beyond. That's what i call commitment. Congratulations to the prize winners and look forward to the next meet.
Stu


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

any photos from the day? shame i couldnt come along


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Stu for organizing a really super day out, Penny & I thoroughly enjoyed it. [smiley=cheers.gif] It was also great to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones. Shame that the R8 had trouble keeping up on the trip down from Sparkford :lol: :lol: :lol: . We had a good trip back, managed the whole day out on just a tank full, so the TTS is not a lot different to my old MK 1 225, home by quarter to seven. Looking forward to the next trip out. Thanks to everyone who came for making the day so enjoyable.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

j8keith said:


> Thanks Stu for organizing a really super day out, Penny & I thoroughly enjoyed it. [smiley=cheers.gif] It was also great to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones. Shame that the R8 had trouble keeping up on the trip down from Sparkford :lol: :lol: :lol: . We had a good trip back, managed the whole day out on just a tank full, so the TTS is not a lot different to my old MK 1 225, home by quarter to seven. Looking forward to the next trip out. Thanks to everyone who came for making the day so enjoyable.


So you finally made it out of the estate!!!! It took a couple of laps, but finally realised the gates were automatic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

How about here for a meet in the spring/summer? http://www.bucklershard.co.uk/rallies. I have a feeling its run by the same team as Beaulieu.
Sounds wonderful, although you'd need to be fairly sure of good weather. Wouldn't want to picnic in the rain!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like a well organised event and fun had by all 

Really sorry I could make this but look forward to the write up in Absolu_TT_e


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

being curious about folks and what they are prepared to do for a meet....i just AA route mapped Redruth to the museum 205 miles 4.5hrs journey!!!!! dammm that is impressice especialy seeing how it is virtualy all the A30 and a bugger of a road if busy or sunday drivers!!!!! so well done those two for that one epic trip.
both Vaiva and i discussed during the day how friendly it was compared to the audi day at castle coombe and despite both of us being new to this kind of thing it was a very natural feeling to be among you all.....so thanks for that and again stu as a rep was bloody fantastic on info and organisation of the event.

Adam, Vaiva has millions of pics and will hopefully fire them through to stu for the mag........you missed a good day out mucker and some fast driving :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for a well organized event!! Had a very lovely day 



adam-tt said:


> any photos from the day? shame i couldnt come along


There you go, the Monotrain view


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at all the silver cars :-o


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

adam-tt said:


> Look at all the silver cars :-o


Doesn't my KermiTT stand out :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stu for organizing a really super day out, Penny & I thoroughly enjoyed it. [smiley=cheers.gif] It was also great to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones. Shame that the R8 had trouble keeping up on the trip down from Sparkford :lol: :lol: :lol: . We had a good trip back, managed the whole day out on just a tank full, so the TTS is not a lot different to my old MK 1 225, home by quarter to seven. Looking forward to the next trip out. Thanks to everyone who came for making the day so enjoyable.
> ...


Actually we are still going around. :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Really can't add to that, Stu was great with the organisation and it was as usual good to meet up with some friendly faces. Great exhibition too, especially the breakdown of the Die Another Day DBS display - meant we got a good look at it in the flesh instead of hidden behind a fancy frosted glass screen


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Stu for a great day out, (and a very good price  ), good to see so many people supporting it and from big distances too!. More good weather (every event so far we've been to) has been good to us, good venue brings back a lot of memories. Nice to see new faces, and old!.Thanks again 

Keith, you nearly followed us up the wrong slip road :lol:

Gary & Lorraine.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

What a day we both enjoyed the day right from meeting at nine and hearing the engine on the r8 first thing to driving in convoy with eighteen cars to meeting everyone and everyone was very friendly and the museum was great too  , great cars great people


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Arctic Fox said:


> How about here for a meet in the spring/summer? http://www.bucklershard.co.uk/rallies. I have a feeling its run by the same team as Beaulieu.
> Sounds wonderful, although you'd need to be fairly sure of good weather. Wouldn't want to picnic in the rain!


Foxy........this looks good hun!!!! now i wonder if....we could turn it into a sort of chopshop event? by that i mean maybe a bodywork day on say.........
how to claybar your car
how to wash and polish it properly
basic car care for those that dont know (  meaning me) lol
and a car by car exam on mods and what is entailed to achieve the look and maybe costs?

also if we could hire a BBQ between us i will do the cooking or we book a cattering company to come and do a BBQ....either way i like your thinking on this subject and possible event so well done and great to meet you


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Arctic Fox said:
> 
> 
> > How about here for a meet in the spring/summer? http://www.bucklershard.co.uk/rallies. I have a feeling its run by the same team as Beaulieu.
> ...


I can just see you with your 'karcher' steam cleaner and and cleaning products spread all over their lovely lawns, and then at the end of the day just to piss them all off you go and set fire to 'Bucklers Hard' with your BBQ !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what you mean we couldnt book a BBQ? and no steam cleaner???? do they not know this is the 21st century lol.....
on the recent rolling road day at powerstation in tewkesbury i took the works bbq and even missed my own car running as spent the whole day cooking lol. did leave a footing great pile of fat from the burgers and banmgers on the floor at the end that he was a tad miffed at mind......but i did go back and clean up on the monday to keep him happy lol.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

There you go guys.....best I could do at short notice... :wink:

http:


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally back home after popping in to Bridgwater on r way back visiting!! Just read all the comments, we agree what a great day!

Thanks again to Stu for organising it so well, such an excellent turn out! Nice to see old and new faces!

Just saw the film of the journey, how great is that!

Looking forward to getting together soon on r next outing!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> There you go guys.....best I could do at short notice... :wink:
> 
> Fantastic film


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Can only second that. Excellent way to remember the day.
Well Done And Thanks [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Stu


----------



## JonTTy (Feb 18, 2010)

Want to thank you all very much for an excellent day yesterday. It was our first meet, so naturally a bit unsure as to what to expect, but everyone was very friendly and made us most welcome. Obviously a lot of effort by Stu, but it all paid off! We missed the prize giving, but do we get a prize for having the most people in one car??? Looking forward to the next one...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Thanks Stu for a great day out, (and a very good price  ), good to see so many people supporting it and from big distances too!. More good weather (every event so far we've been to) has been good to us, good venue brings back a lot of memories. Nice to see new faces, and old!.Thanks again
> 
> Keith, you nearly followed us up the wrong slip road :lol:
> 
> Gary & Lorraine.


I was hoping you didn't notice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great film Trev, as Stu says a great way to remember the day. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

> Gazzer - also if we could hire a BBQ between us i will do the cooking or we book a cattering company to come and do a BBQ....either way i like your thinking on this subject and possible event so well done and great to meet you


I can help organise that if you want, I get trade discount on all food products etc and can probably borrow a BBQ off of another restaurant.

And awsome vid TTrev21 really good shots of us all!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done a great day and I'm grinning from ear to ear watching that film seeing my car and then giving a clean right at the end when we are all parked , how cool was that film , so want to meet up again soon


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Another good vid Trev, shame we did'nt get a blast down the motorway......oh yea, we followed someone down the wrong road, followed by a few others  , but TOY did make an appearance in the carpark :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> How about here for a meet in the spring/summer? http://www.bucklershard.co.uk/rallies. I have a feeling its run by the same team as Beaulieu.
> Sounds wonderful, although you'd need to be fairly sure of good weather. Wouldn't want to picnic in the rain!


Bucklers Hard is a great place. Usual museum/shop/cafe and then this wide 'street' (complete with pub) running down to the water where you can get boat trips. Very peaceful (well it would be until we got there :wink: ).

Got the New Forest on the doorstep so I can see it would be a popular venue.


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

No more pics from anyone???,... my photo taking is as good as my cooking, so i don't even bother [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have some pics how do I add them


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

i have some pics will put them up tonight ....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Glad you all had a great day, if any other groups want any help or advice etc on coming here to Beaulieu then let me know.

This is my 3rd year here now and should be around for the next 20 years so .... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery


Sorry to read about Vaiva's accident, hope that she is on the mend soon. Also sorry to read about Kermit, he was one of a kind. When you are next in touch Gaz please pass on our best wishes to her.
Keith & Penny.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=261036 i have set up a flower fund for her and if you have a read of the topic you will get all of the updated news on her...........thanks to all well wishers.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery


Sorry to hear about her accident and hope she's ok and also sorry for kermit deff was one of a kind , stands out in a crowd


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery


  Oh my goodness! That's terrible - on both accounts. I know how much she loved Kermit! Please send her our best wishes and we really hope she's feeling better very soon. :? Love Dawn & Gary x


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

So Sorry to hear about this. Please pass on my best regards to her. Get well soon!!!!!!!!!
Stu [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT_RS said:


> So Sorry to hear about this. Please pass on my best regards to her. Get well soon!!!!!!!!!
> Stu [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


will do stu......am sure she is boredddddd to death waiting to get home lol


----------

